
The Cincinnati Privy Disaster of 1904 (2014) - tosh
https://beltmag.com/cincinnati-privy-disaster-1904/
======
pr_cinci
I live just down the street from this school. We plan to send our future
children there. The school and Presbyterian Church are still there, as is
Gilright's Barbershop (now just Gil's)....

Never expected to see my own little neighborhood on HN.

------
404-universe
Not the first time it has happened:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfurt_latrine_disaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfurt_latrine_disaster)
(1184)

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
And it seems 1184 is not a typo. _surprised_

------
graeme
Completely gripping. Well worth reading.

